# Model ships



## Forbes1922 (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone know where I can obtain plans of Cableships,ant info.much appreciated.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

I am not sure however cable and wireless had worldwide stations with cableships in white livery .UK,, Medi Singapore, and the West Indies? maybe. Look up the company name, I refere to the 60's to 80's.
Also the GPO had cableships based at the same time in the Clyde I believe, and had a grey livery like the RN auxiliary services
If all else fails there is at a cost of research the Maritime Museum at Greenwich, Or the Institute Naval architects, or the Institute of marine engineers libraries. London [Costs maybe?]


----------

